
Bill To prohibit companies from using practices that exploit human psychology [pdf] - fortran77
https://www.hawley.senate.gov/sites/default/files/2019-07/Social-Media-Addiction-Reduction-Technology-Act.pdf
======
tehlike
This might put a big beurocratic burden on a/b testing _anything_ by
definition.

Do i exploit human psychology by changing my sign up button text to free
trial? Now we might need a committee to decide.

------
pmdulaney
It's odd to me that the United States Government would consider outlawing
infinite scroll, but has not considered outlawing motorcycles, free rock
climbing, cave diving, etc.

~~~
DeckOfSardines
Truthfully I'm always more surprised that large American cities don't do more
to encourage motorcycling.

~~~
P_I_Staker
Seems pretty irresponsible considering they're death machines. I had one in my
blind spot on the highway the other day, and it was virtually invisible. I
always manually check beside me too, I never trust my side mirrors. Literally
couldn't see her. Luckily, nothing happened, but I don't understand what
people are expected to do when they can't see you.

